# Scotch Recommendations



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

I am in Sweden right now, and alcohol is VERY expensive. Tax on alcohol is over 50%, making a bottle of Jack Daniels (24 oz I think) just over $50. I have a friend going to a conference in Latvia this week though, and he offered to bring back whatever I want. I have very little experience with Scotch, but I would like something to have with my pipe/cigar and I thought I would get a bottle (as long as he offered, right?). Does anyone have any recommendations of brands you like? It's ok if it isn't scotch, just whatever you like with your pipe or cigar. Thanks for the advice!

-Mark


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you looking for a Blended Scotch? A Single Malt? A Vatted Scotch?

Within those categories there are a ton of different scotches and tremendous variations in flavor. Its hard to recommend a single brand name to someone who hasn't tried a couple so my recommendation is to go to a bar with a variety of brands, give them all a taste, then go with what you liked. 

Also, if you do a search here in this forum for "scotch" and search "Titles Only" you will get a ton of hits, some which break down in detail some of the differences. Read some of those threads if you want to jump in blind without trying a variety first.

Finally, if I had to recommend ONE bottle of scotch to someone who has never had any I would get the Highland Park 12 Year Old. Its affordable, bridges the gap between the different flavors available in scotch, and its production is top notch.

Good luck...


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Are you looking for a Blended Scotch? A Single Malt? A Vatted Scotch?
> 
> Within those categories there are a ton of different scotches and tremendous variations in flavor. Its hard to recommend a single brand name to someone who hasn't tried a couple so my recommendation is to go to a bar with a variety of brands, give them all a taste, then go with what you liked.
> 
> ...


Highland Park 12 year is certainly a good Scotch. For a beginner looking for something fool proof and a little less expensive, I would go for its next door neighbor. Scapa 14 year old is an excellent and very drinkable Scotch. I have had people that don't like "Scotch" say "hey, this stuff is good."


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Outside of the states? Havana Club Rum all the way! :tu


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Balvenie Doublewood 12yr. :tu


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

One of the finest blended scotches you can buy, at a very reasonable prices, is Johnny Walker Black!!! 

Johnny


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Famous Grouse is a good blended Scotch that isn't going to break a bank.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

glassjapan said:


> Outside of the states? Havana Club Rum all the way! :tu


Except it's not a Scotch.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

The Glenfiddich 15 year is excellent and pairs very well with a stogie


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

BostonMark said:


> It's ok if it isn't scotch, just whatever you like with your pipe or cigar. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> -Mark





punch said:


> Except it's not a Scotch.


:sl


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

glassjapan said:


> :sl


Touche!


----------

